# Hey I'm new here...



## asXtheXsunXsets (Aug 15, 2003)

Hey my name is Matt and im from New Jersey. I'm 18 and i will be entering The College of New Jersey (tcnj, trenton state) in a few days as a freshmen.about 6 - 7 months ago good ol' IBS enter my life. I ate at white castle as usual (my freinds and I woudl eat there a lot because it one of the place open late thats close and cheap) and then we drove 3 towns over to a starbucks and on the way there i felt funny. I thought nothing of it becuase i always had gas and i just ate WC. Well soon as we got to starbucks i sprinted to the bathroom (thank god it was there) and for 1/2 hour in there it was not a fun time. The doctors at first figured out i got horrible food poisoning and it happened so fast that it cleared my interstines out of all the celia and that good stuff. Now i have IBS and they think i might have eventually got it .. but this brought it on sooner. It's not like they have any real idea since theres so many question in genereal when it comes to IBS.So then end of my senior year was pretty awful running back and forth to the bathroom and leaving school. The school did not mind that i left so much becuase they knew i was not faking it becuase i had perfect attendance for the rest of my schooling (i never got sick, how ironic).SO those first 4 months into school got out I let the IBS run my life. I have learned to deal with it better since then .. knowing what to eat and what not to. Just my attitude towards it in general ... the more positive and worry free i am the less sick i feel. I went out almost everyday/night this summer and only went home early once or twice so i guess im pretty happy.I take Hyscomaine (spelling?) and i think it has really helped me contract my bowel movements and colon. I am now (after taking the medicine) a IBS-C and just rarely a D (depends what i eat).anyway aside from the IBS I'm a big music geek ... as well as a guitar geek i guess. Some of the bands i'm into are the dillinger escape plan, jimmy eat world, hella, the red chord, king crimson, surinder sandhu, a life once lost, eyes upon separation, steve vai, jason becker, andy timmons, john mcclaughlin, startovarios, tribal tech, ...I'm tired of name bands just stuff liek hardcore, post-emo, power metal, math-rock, jazzcore. OH YEAH can't forgetr the classic pop metal liek guns n roses, bon jovi, and van halen.As for a guitar i play a '87 Charvel Model 6 (jackson soloist) as my main axe, i also have a gibson les paul and a ibanez s 470.well this is getting long so i will stop it here, its really nice to meet you all







.--mattsantos3###tcnj.edu


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome! You're going to love college







. Glad you could join us in the fun, fun world of IBS. How ironic that White Castle should have brought on your symptoms, lol. I used to eat it a lot as a child in Chicago, but when we moved to Wisconsin there weren't any. They finally built one on the WI/IL border about 3 years ago and when I finally got there and ate, I got sick (go figure, didn't even have IBS at the time). My parents always joke about White Castle going right through you though, so maybe it's not just us







. Feel free to post anything you'd like, it'll almost always get answered







. Have a great weekend!


----------



## anythinggold (Aug 15, 2003)

welcome, welcome, i'm new too. and i was diagnosed last year as well...missed a ton of school the end of my sophomore year and all of my senior year (i skipped my junior year). that made things worse, having so much work to make up...ick. now i'm off to college in baltimore, hopefully things won't get too much worse!and the genre "math-rock" always cracks me up. not that i've ever heard it, i don't believe, but the name...heh.


----------



## asXtheXsunXsets (Aug 15, 2003)

yeah .... missing school can be rough with all the work you have to make up. This entire summer has been pretty good with the IBS so im hoping that school wont be as bad as the end of my senior year of Highschool.yeah ... im happy to find a place to post and read how others are doing. It a big help just knowing your not the only one.yeah .. math rock is a lame lame lame name for a type of music. Its a lot of numbers though with the change of tempos and varying time signatures and junk like that.thanks for the replies.take it easy-matt


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2003)

Hey Matt, you have good taste in music. Dillinger Escape Plan is crazy! hehe..anyway, try dealing with IBS from 8th grade on as far as school-wise goes. sucks. I'm now 16 and this year before the school year starts I keep telling myself that something has to give. something has to change or I just don't know what I'm going to do. My problem is getting IBS-D every-freaking-morning before school/first period. sucks.


----------



## dtp (Jul 10, 2003)

Hey:I couldn't resist responding to a fellow music fan/musician. I'm in grad school right now and supplement my income by playing lots of jazz shows(I'm a drummer). I used to dig Tribal Tech and Crimson (Bruford is God). I can no longer deal with music that's strictly about chops. It gets boring quick. You're a McLaughlin fan! If you wanna check out a chops-heavy cd that's also just beautiful you should pick up John McLaughlin: Live at the Royal Festival Hall with Kai Eckhardt and Trilok Gurtu. I hate to condone fusion listening but if you're into technical stuff you should check out early Mahavishnu Orchestra, Return to Forever, Tony Williams' Lifetime, and (most importantly) Brand X. Brand X is one of Phil Collins' first bands. It's some of the sickest sh*t you'll ever hear. A great album by them is Unorthodox Behavior.Oh yeah, I almost forgot: IBS sucks.Gastron


----------



## CTgirl1984 (Aug 28, 2003)

I'm new here too, and I've been posting messages all over the place in the past few days. I can't say enough how thankful I am for this site. A lot of people don't think IBS is a real problem. It's great to hear from fellow college students, and it's so nice to know we are all in the same boat, so to speak.


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Yes, Gastron.. IBS definately does.. *checks for Sparkle*.. suck!


----------

